# 10,000 acres for lease in Kerrville



## TXPalerider

I just got a call from one of my customer's husband who looked at 10,000 acres just North and West of Kerrville. He spent Sunday afternoon and most of yesterday driving the ranch. He says he saw lots of exotics...Axis, Blackbuck, Fallow, some Sika and 6 Oryx. Cross fenced (not high fenced) with water all over the ranch. There is also, one main ranch house with 3 (possibly 4) additional camps that have electricity and water spread over the ranch.

Here's the deal, the guy wants $50,000 ($5/acre) and will allow up to 30 hunters total (approx. $1675/gun), (manage as we see fit, including exotics) just no package hunting. Now here's the rub for us, *he wants to lease the entire ranch to one person*. Basically, he just inherited the ranch and he doesn't want to deal with a bunch of people.

Here is our plan, we have 7 guys that want to lease the the 2500 acre pasture that has the main house is in it for ourselves. We want to sub-lease the additional 7500 acres to 1-3 different groups for cost. We don't need any profit, we just can't afford to do it by ourselves. He will give us a 5 year lease with a 5 year option in the 3rd year. He has given my friend until April 14th to put it together. After that, he said he is gonna list it (whatever that means) for lease.

I really don't like posting this here, but, due to the time constraints, I really don't have any other options to reach this many hunters in a short time. If you are interested, please post here with the number of guns you feel like you can bring or the number of acres you might be interested in. *Please do not call/PM me for more details at this time*, this is really all I know for now. I will know more later this evening when my buddy gets back in town and emails me the layout, etc. As soon as we nail down the specifics, he or I will send you a PM with more details and set up a time to talk on the phone. I wish I had more info now, but, I don't. I just know my friend is really stoked and is convinced this is a great deal. He says the landowner is a friend of the family and I trust his judgement.


----------



## refugioco

I have a group of six that would be interested in appx 2000-2500 acres with one of the camps. Please PM with additional details.


----------



## surfspeck

Might be interested!! Let me in on the scoop!!!!


----------



## nada

I have a group of 10 that would be interested in up to 6000 acres. I'd love to talk to you about the place.

Chad


----------



## dwhite

2 months too late....dangit, would have been a lot better drive!


----------



## Profish00

I'm in, let me know


----------



## nada

I'm sitting here thinking this is too good to be true. Then I noticed it's April 1st. Could this possibly be an April fools joke?


----------



## trentmc

nada said:


> I'm sitting here thinking this is too good to be true. Then I noticed it's April 1st. Could this possibly be an April fools joke?


Thats what I was thinking too, But I sent my PM anyways just incase. Can't be too careful when it comes to passing up a good lease.


----------



## ankle-deep

6 hunters 1000 acres


----------



## txcowpoke

I have about 4 interested please contact with more info.


----------



## surfspeck

No, Im pretty sure it might be legit. I am aware of somone who recently died in Kerr County that possibly might of had a 10,000 acre ranch..


----------



## kaptin krunch

I may have two to four guns interested.


----------



## TXPalerider

I'm still getting a lot of PM's. As I said, I will know more later. PM's are just inbox fillers at this time.

However, one PM did make think about something.....if there is interest by enough bowhunters, we will probably give some extra consideration to them as the 7 of us are primarily bowhunters.


----------



## Swampus

PM sent--I am very interested in floating all of it if possible. Have mucho equip. ready to go!--Love to Bow hunt--long walks on the beach.........................Ha!

Gimme a holler on the cell! I have enough real good hunters to fill the rest of the whole place. Mostly Family and friends. Who do I make the check out to!

swampus


----------



## capn

I'm interested in about 20 acres at $5 each, thanks Brad...  

Wish I had the money, sounds like a great opportunity to get on some nice land with some quality leasemates. I doubt you'll have any trouble filling it.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Now theres and Idea !! and maybe a good one ...


TXPalerider said:


> ....if there is interest by enough bowhunters, we will probably give some extra consideration to them as the 7 of us are primarily bowhunters.


----------



## Junebug

bowhunter here, might be interested in one spot if a group has room


----------



## wooman

$5 an acre thats pretty **** cheap better jump all over it !


----------



## nada

Talked to a few more people. I could probably swing the whole place. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## txcowpoke

We are also bowhunters reply when more info is available.


----------



## Profish00

Bowhunter Ready I Am


----------



## TXPalerider

Swampus said:


> PM sent--I am very interested in floating all of it if possible. Have mucho equip. ready to go!--Love to Bow hunt--long walks on the beach.........................Ha!
> 
> Gimme a holler on the cell! I have enough real good hunters to fill the rest of the whole place. Mostly Family and friends. Who do I make the check out to!
> 
> swampus


Robby, I couldn't reply, your inbox is full. But, I still don't have anymore info.


----------



## Swampus

Gonna clear that puppy right now! Thanks!


----------



## Buck Master

Hey Brad.....call me!!!! We need to talk asap.


----------



## Redfishr

I think you'll get more hunters than you have land......
That sounds too good to be true.......Although I'm sure it is.
Good Luck


----------



## bayourat

set the hook....I think you've got a full net.


----------



## asolde

I am interested. Would like to know some details. I may have two to three guns that would be interested also. Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Don't leave your buddies out of the deal..


Borderbandit said:


> Hey Brad.....call me!!!! We need to talk asap.


----------



## aggie82josh

i'm interested. I can get at least 5 bow hunters possible a couple more. Let me know the details when you get them. we are very managment minded.


----------



## troy merrill

You take two party out of state checks?


----------



## State_Vet

How many one-handed crossbow hunters will you take?:tongue:


----------



## huntr4life

State_Vet said:


> How many one-handed crossbow hunters will you take?:tongue:


Dyou need anyone to go with you to help you out?


----------



## Javadrinker

State_Vet said:


> How many one-handed crossbow hunters will you take?:tongue:


one vet to another .. I'd help you


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Hey SV... you need the right trainer!

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1152615325/Hot_Girl_Shoots_Bow_And_Arrow_With_Her_Feet


----------



## timberhunter

Don't care if its an april fools joke or not, Its worth a shot i have 2 bowhunters possibly 4 that would be in for sure....pm me with more info, management minded, responsible and family oriented guys...thks


----------



## TXDRAKE

I am very interested and can get possibly 4-5 hunters together. Thanks, Jason


----------



## badfisherman

Does sound too good to be true but i would be very interested also. I have 5 "bowhunters only" that are management minded individuals who would love to get
on a lease like this. pm me with the details please!! 
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hey SV... you need the right trainer!
> 
> http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1152615325/Hot_Girl_Shoots_Bow_And_Arrow_With_Her_Feet


Question is...training for what?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

State_Vet said:


> Question is...training for what?


Fletching and knocking??? :cheers:


----------



## daddyeaux

$5 an acre in Kerrville??? $5 an acre anywhere??? lmao........


----------



## remi19

good thing you like your coffee black, im very interested. got 2 or 3 people down.


----------



## Charles Helm

troy merrill said:


> You take two party out of state checks?


Don't you mean a post-dated, two-party, out of state check!:rotfl:


----------



## lotsofline

I could fill the rest on the lease. Hope fully it is not to late. Please let me know if it has been taken


----------



## TXPalerider

*More details........*

Finally got some more info...since this thread got so long, I thought I'd start a new thread........

LEASE INFO


----------



## Tyler

That is cold cold


----------



## refugioco

I am still the first one in, am I not?


----------



## Redfishr

Redfishr said:


> That sounds too good to be true


I was a little sceptical, but I had no idea PR would go so low.......


----------



## remi19

I think some people need more info. Break it down for them pale rider.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Set the hook to soon.


----------



## troy merrill

Charles Helm said:


> Don't you mean a post-dated, two-party, out of state check!:rotfl:


Of course!


----------



## VJER

Twitch...twitch...pause...twitch...twitch...pause...LOL


----------



## Trouthunter

***DISCLAIMER***

This little April Fool Joke Harmed No Handicapped People Whatsoever.

Oh and I had nothing to do with it. 

TH


----------



## Pablo

BASTAGE(S)! lol


----------



## Trouthunter

LMAO @ Wes 

TH


----------



## Rusty S

Cracked me up, consider the source!


----------



## Swampus

Very Good practice!! Thanks!----But if you look at we have so many interested folks to have one Heck of a Hunting Club/Ranch!!??


----------



## drred4

plum mean!!! in Texas some would shoot a man for doing such a dirty thing!! LMAO


----------



## JLC72

That might be the best one so far today... Low down dirty *****.. Good job and thank for the laugh.. I bet there are a few broken hearts around here. Swampus has a great point though. We could for sure fill up a REAL big place.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have a group of five, willing to pay fair market value. We got to see the place before we lease, willing to definitely get in on the five yr. deal. Were not going back to Mexico, willing to sacrifice the horns for safety in Texas, all of us are experienced hunters. pm. me or call 281-399-9055 leave message. 

Charles Dodson....


----------



## State_Vet

Trouthunter said:


> ***DISCLAIMER***
> 
> This little April Fool Joke Harmed No Handicapped People Whatsoever.
> 
> Oh and I had nothing to do with it.
> 
> TH


Actually I broke a nail typing my PM to Brad


----------



## swtmike

Cold, very cold hearted pale man! but too funny.....


----------



## Bucksnort

very very cold and cruel joke. You'll get yours one day old Pale one.


----------



## Buck Master

Anyone heard from the Pale One today....I'm afraid someone might have caught up with and strung him up from his cojones. lmao I can't believe he would do that to all you fine folk. I kept wondering why he was laughing so hard yesterday as we were talking on the phone. 

But I like Trouthunter had absitively .... posolutely nuttin to do with this.


----------



## TXPalerider

Borderbandit said:


> Anyone heard from the Pale One today....I'm afraid someone might have caught up with and strung him up from his cojones. lmao I can't believe he would do that to all you fine folk. I kept wondering why he was laughing so hard yesterday as we were talking on the phone.
> 
> But I like Trouthunter had absitively .... posolutely nuttin to do with this.


I'm still around. Just entered the HPP (Hunter Protection Program). 

And your not telling the truth Shane.......

Walker, Shane was talking to me on the phone when you called him yesterday. And, Trouthunter dared me. LOL


----------



## swtmike

Ohhhhh snap, truth comes out. 

I've heard word of a lynch mob gathering. Good luck to all ya conspirers of this cruel, dirty, despicably hilarious April Fools joke. My sympathy goes out to all recipient parties. Good luck, and "hang'em high"!


----------



## Buck Master

TXPalerider said:


> I'm still around. Just entered the HPP (Hunter Protection Program).
> 
> And your not telling the truth Shane.......
> 
> Walker, Shane was talking to me on the phone when you called him yesterday. And, Trouthunter dared me. LOL


I know nothing, I heard nothing, I saw nothing........lmao :slimer:


----------



## Rack Ranch

Easy now bubba..don't forget pm's can be forwarded.. 


Borderbandit said:


> I know nothing, I heard nothing, I saw nothing........lmao :slimer:


----------



## davidb

Can we give him a little head start and then chase him while firing off arrows in his direction?


----------



## Buck Master

Rack Ranch said:


> Easy now bubba..don't forget pm's can be forwarded..


But wouldn't that implicate you as well? Ooops ..... did I say that out loud!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Borderbandit said:


> Anyone heard from the Pale One today....I'm afraid someone might have caught up with and strung him up from his cojones. lmao I can't believe he would do that to all you fine folk. I kept wondering why he was laughing so hard yesterday as we were talking on the phone.
> 
> But I like Trouthunter had absitively .... posolutely nuttin to do with this.


Talked to him this afternoon.....instant classic.


----------



## huntr4life

You boys aint' right and I bet State Vet had at least one hand in it


----------



## State_Vet

huntr4life said:


> You boys aint' right and I bet State Vet had at least one hand in it


I sent Brad a PM, I'm in-o-cent


----------



## Trouthunter

*Oh Man...*



State_Vet said:


> Actually I broke a nail typing my PM to Brad


Come on George, you want to get us in trouble with the D.N.H.H.C.P. Society?

Geeze.



TH


----------



## Primer

Trouthunter said:


> Come on George, you want to get us in trouble with the D.N.H.H.C.P.Society?
> 
> Geeze.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


whats D.N.H.H.C.P.???????

I'm stumped


----------



## daddyeaux

and I thought this stuff only happened in Reds........lmao.........


----------



## brasos

the best part about the prank was the number people that kept saying "i got 5 folks interested check your pm" after it was apparent that it was a hoax. i cant wait to see this thread come back to the top in a month with someone asking if there are any spots left on the lease.


----------



## Buck Master

ynggun said:


> I'm stumped


Now Austin .... That is funny .... ain't it Jorge? lmao


----------



## Charles Helm

ynggun said:


> whats D.N.H.H.C.P.???????
> 
> I'm stumped


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gmoney

Any spots left?...........just kidding!!!


----------



## State_Vet

ynggun said:


> whats D.N.H.H.C.P.???????
> 
> I'm stumped


Not yet you ain't:tongue:


----------



## 1wader

I have 5-7 hunter that would be interested in 2000-3000 acres.
Please send any new details when you get them.


----------



## Bucksnort

1wader said:


> I have 5-7 hunter that would be interested in 2000-3000 acres.
> Please send any new details when you get them.


you better take a closer look at this thread. besides Palerider isn't around here anymore. I heard he left the country.


----------



## swtmike

At least he didn't stoop so low to start collecting deposits before leaving the country!


----------



## Leemo

Yazoomike and I already put a deposit down for 5 acres., Brad said he'd let us slide on the other $20 since fuel prices are so high and my welfare check bounced.


----------



## TXPalerider

Leemo said:


> Yazoomike and I already put a deposit down for 5 acres., Brad said he'd let us slide on the other $20 since fuel prices are so high and my welfare check bounced.


It was nothing. Just doing what I can for the needy.


----------



## wpf

Man this thread is like an abandoned crab trap three days and it's still catching them.....


----------



## Bucksnort

swtmike said:


> At least he didn't stoop so low to start collecting deposits before leaving the country!


no, that would have been DBar


----------



## Buck Master

State_Vet said:


> Not yet you ain't:tongue:


Easy now Jorge ... he just a little fellar. lol :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter

*You Mean You're Not A Member?*



ynggun said:


> whats D.N.H.H.C.P.???????
> 
> I'm stumped


D.N.H.H.C.P.Society?

Do Not Hurt Handi Capped People.

It's a George thing. He's president, treasurer, secretary and there is one member...noooo wait, I'm sorry.  The Pale Guy will have to attest to whether or not he has a member.

LMAO!

TH


----------



## justletmein

wpf said:


> Man this thread is like an abandoned crab trap three days and it's still catching them.....


LMAO...


----------



## TOP FLIGHT

Dusty Barber? Is that you?

Man, I don't plan on hunting next year but, I did do a double take!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have 5 family members willing to lease a pasture from ya. pm me please...


----------



## Charles Helm

This comes to mind:​A Very Important message from
*ANDE Monofilament
**This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*​ 

*Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *

ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.
​


----------



## State_Vet

Charles Helm said:


> This comes to mind:
> ​
> A Very Important message from
> *ANDE Monofilament*
> *This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*​
> 
> 
> *Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *
> 
> ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.
> ​


LOL, that's so true!


----------



## Dan Palmer

I have myself and 1 more to fill in any that is needed.


----------



## Main Frame 8

LMAO- 6 days old and still going. 


This "Hunter Chum" may rival soured milo for Catfish. 

Wow.


----------



## Charles Helm

I tried...


----------



## remi19

I bet this gets a few hits next week too.


----------



## justletmein

Even if it was legit, you would think after 10 pages of replies one might expect the lease to be filled up.


----------



## TXPalerider

justletmein said:


> Even if it was legit, you would think after 10 pages of replies one might expect the lease to be filled up.


Yep, and if it ain't full after that, you probably don't want on. LOL


----------



## State_Vet

I won't say who sent it to me, but I was questioned about my signature line:biggrin:


----------



## brasos

any chance of getting on this lease? let me know if anyone drops out.


----------



## Charles Helm

Charles Helm said:


> This comes to mind:​ A Very Important message from
> *ANDE Monofilament
> **This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *
> 
> ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.
> ​


:headknock


----------



## Pablo

Brasos, you have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## RogerB

Pablo said:


> Brasos, you have GOT to be kidding.


yeah - I mean REALLY now! who in their right mind would drop out!? :tongue:


----------



## El Cazador

Of course he's kidding! This was post #76



brasos said:


> the best part about the prank was the number people that kept saying "i got 5 folks interested check your pm" after it was apparent that it was a hoax. i cant wait to see this thread come back to the top in a month with someone asking if there are any spots left on the lease.


----------



## Rusty S

I was hoping to see the Maxim girl from Lumberton before this dead skunk resurfaced. rs


----------



## State_Vet

I'm going to have to rethink being a member of this lease, its going to be crowded:biggrin: 

So there may be another spot opening up!


----------



## Fishdaze

State_Vet said:


> I'm going to have to rethink being a member of this lease, its going to be crowded:biggrin:
> 
> So there may be another spot opening up!


People are starting to drop off???????

The place must be shot up already..........


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I think guys are dropping off because one of the members was bringing up double bunk beds/futons. Too cozy for some...


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think guys are dropping off because one of the members was bringing up double bunk beds/futons. Too cozy for some...


*IT WAS THE 55 GAL DRUM OF JIFFY PEANUT BUTTER THAT CONCERNED ME!sad3sm *


----------



## Buck Master

Ohhhh.................the peanut butter again.........run boys run!


----------



## brasos

State_Vet said:


> *IT WAS THE 55 GAL DRUM OF JIFFY PEANUT BUTTER THAT CONCERNED ME!sad3sm *


smooth or crunchy?


----------



## State_Vet

brasos said:


> smooth or crunchy?


Smooth, the crunchy stuff causes a rash


----------



## Freshwaterman

Great Deal


----------



## State_Vet

This thread is like an neglected trotline


----------



## br549

Its why we have crab trap clean ups!


----------



## donkeyman

I live in cypress also, contact me with more details once you get them i have a group that is interested


----------



## WilliamH

They still catch fish long after the bait is gone.


----------



## El Cazador

I wish I could get away with ignoring my deer feeder that long and still draw in game...


----------



## JLC72

Oh h*ll.. Here we go again.. LOL... Still getting them.. What a lease!


----------



## Long Pole

How much for a 100 acres? 

I can't wait for one to open up....How many people on it? 

Sorry I just read the headline and really need somewhere to hunt.

Thanks


----------



## Pathfinder

I'm pretty sure this place is full, but I have a place in Freer that is a great deal. 320 acres of brush country with high fence. I'm looking for 8 guns for next season to fill this beautiful ranch. Never been hunted before. Price is $2,250.00 per gun. Contact me if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------



## JLC72

100 acres is going for around $2000. You will have the 100 all to yourself. Can you age and score well? There is a strict management plan in place and you will need to be able to. Just get the money to State Vet and he will take care of the rest..


Long Pole said:


> How much for a 100 acres?
> 
> I can't wait for one to open up....How many people on it?
> 
> Sorry I just read the headline and really need somewhere to hunt.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Long Pole

JLC72 said:


> 100 acres is going for around $2000. You will have the 100 all to yourself. Can you age and score well? There is a strict management plan in place and you will need to be able to. Just get the money to State Vet and he will take care of the rest..


Thanks....
Can I look at it before paying?


----------



## RogerB

sure ya can - for a 50% deposit...


----------



## Rack Ranch

Is this the one with ocean front property??? Oh! nevermind at $56 an ac. it comes with a swimming pool and a view of the ocean..At least there will be plenty of room for the 8 lucky hunters...Walker


Pathfinder said:


> I'm pretty sure this place is full, but I have a place in Freer that is a great deal. 320 acres of brush country with high fence. I'm looking for 8 guns for next season to fill this beautiful ranch. Never been hunted before. Price is $2,250.00 per gun. Contact me if you're interested.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Pathfinder

Rack Ranch said:


> Is this the one with ocean front property??? Oh! nevermind at $56 an ac. it comes with a swimming pool and a view of the ocean..At least there will be plenty of room for the 8 lucky hunters...Walker


No ocean front, but there is a stock tank full of redfish.


----------



## Charles Helm

:rotfl:



Charles Helm said:


> This comes to mind:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Very Important message from
> *ANDE Monofilament*
> *This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*​
> *Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *​
> ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.​


----------



## Long Pole

Are there any pics of the deer that have been shot off of there?


----------



## Rack Ranch

A few bucks that have been killed..


Long Pole said:


> Are there any pics of the deer that have been shot off of there?


----------



## bayourat

Rack Ranch said:


> A few bucks that have been killed..


those little things.... there are bigger deer in brazoria county.


----------



## Long Pole

Holy Chit!!! I definitely want in. Who all on here is on this ranch?


----------



## Long Pole

bayourat said:


> those little things.... there are bigger deer in brazoria county.


I'm guessing at your lease...but I can't afford $5000/ gun.


----------



## JLC72

Walker, why don't you show him the REAL big one from last year..


----------



## Long Pole

REAL Big ones? Are they on the Barry Bonds' diet or what?


----------



## waterspout

Doug,, what were you thinking amigo,, It was probably you that brought that three year old thread of mine up for the duck lease I got 100 pm's from.. Jug head! lmao!


----------



## Rack Ranch

I was just showing more or less the average...Heres one of the big boys


JLC72 said:


> Walker, why don't you show him the REAL big one from last year..


----------



## Pathfinder

I am trying to get on that one with Rack Ranch, but I need to get my place in Freer leased out first. Remember, our stock tank is loaded with nice redfish. You are allowed to keep one trophy redfish per year. Must be at least 4.5 years or older to keep. Did I mention the exotics? Exotic fish that is. Here's one from our freshwater tank from last season...


----------



## Long Pole

Rack Ranch said:


> I was just showing more or less the average...Heres one of the big boys


That's not even a real deer....that's a photoshop. But it's a good one.


----------



## Old Whaler

Here's a few we culled off this ranch last year


----------



## JLC72

NO SIR! No photoshop job there! I promise you that!!!


----------



## Leemo

Caught this gal out there last week, we had a long talk!:dance:


----------



## Old Whaler

Caught this one in the trap last week. Never been so scared in my life!


----------



## El Cazador

That hard wind has really got the fire going now...



Old Whaler said:


> Caught this one in the trap last week. Never been so scared in my life!


LMAO


----------



## Pathfinder

You guys are starting to hijack this thread. Let's keep it on subject. Some people are looking seriously hard for a good lease.


----------



## Long Pole

Pathfinder said:


> You guys are starting to hijack this thread. Let's keep it on subject. Some people are looking seriously hard for a good lease.


Thank You...I just want a place to get away for the weekend and have a good time and hopefully get some food for the fam.


----------



## Old Whaler

Pathfinder said:


> You guys are starting to hijack this thread. Let's keep it on subject. Some people are looking seriously hard for a good lease.


Have you read this entire thread?


----------



## El Cazador

Please...somebody come clean! I just don't have the heart. Besides; I'm still LMAO thinking about the beauty from the Old Whaler's hog trap.


----------



## El Cazador

Old Whaler said:


> Have you read this entire thread?


I'd venture to say....NO! Now my head hurts.


----------



## Long Pole

Old Whaler said:


> Have you read this entire thread?


That stuff is from April...who has time to go read 14 pages of stuff from April?


----------



## Pathfinder

Old Whaler said:


> Have you read this entire thread?


Yes sir, I have. Have you??? Maybe you missed my post about a lease I have in Freer. :wink:

Long Pole, I wish you luck in your endeavor to find the right place, but you won't find it in this thread. The whole thing began as an April Fool's joke. This will hopefully shed some light on some issues with hunting today. Too many unscrupulous hunters willing to bite on a "great deal". Too many craigslist adds for too many hunters on not enough land. It will only get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Long Pole

Pathfinder said:


> Yes sir, I have. Have you??? Maybe you missed my post about a lease I have in Freer. :wink:
> 
> Long Pole, I wish you luck in your endeavor to find the right place, but you won't find it in this thread. The whole thing began as an April Fool's joke. This will hopefully shed some light on some issues with hunting today. Too many unscrupulous hunters willing to bite on a "great deal". Too many craigslist adds for too many hunters on not enough land. It will only get worse before it gets better.


I know...I was just bored at work. :rotfl:

But they took the Hook, Line and Sinker!!

Thanks for playing guys....maybe next time.:dance:


----------



## Freshwaterman

waterspout said:


> Doug,, what were you thinking amigo,, It was probably you that brought that three year old thread of mine up for the duck lease I got 100 pm's from.. Jug head! lmao!


Brought it up, waited for the forst reply then delted my post.

LMAO


----------



## paver

I"m on a 5000 acre lease East of Del Rio.....cost is 1200 yankee green backs per 10 guns. Is that a deal or WHAT. Lease


----------



## State_Vet

JLC72 said:


> 100 acres is going for around $2000. You will have the 100 all to yourself. Can you age and score well? There is a strict management plan in place and you will need to be able to. Just get the money to State Vet and he will take care of the rest..


Does this mean I won't be getting a deposit check?:frown:


----------



## TXPalerider

JDF Turtle said:


> Great Deal


You've sure been in a nostalgic mood here lately. 

BTW, I believe all of the spots have been filled. However, for those of you still interested, please send * PM to State Vet* with your contact info. If something comes available, he will contact you about a deposit.


----------



## loganschroeder

i have 6 that will take 25oo ac let me know fast we are lookin at another ranch


----------



## JLC72

Hey, all I can do is try.. LOL


State_Vet said:


> Does this mean I won't be getting a deposit check?:frown:


----------



## State_Vet

*ALL SPOTS HAVE BEEN FILLED ON THIS LEASE, THANKS FOR YOUR INTEREST:biggrin:*


----------



## Freshwaterman

TXPalerider said:


> You've sure been in a nostalgic mood here lately.


The split is almost over. :slimer:


----------



## GWSLAUGHTERR

I am also intrested but I only need two spots.Please contact me by email at [email protected].com


----------



## troutmastera

I have 6 interested in 2000 acres possibly more if needed


----------



## State_Vet

and the morning run of the trotline reveals............two more:headknock


----------



## Overboard

PM me please; I'm interested.


----------



## StinkBait

State_Vet said:


> and the morning run of the trotline reveals............two more:headknock


lol, 3


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

StinkBait said:


> lol, 3


LOL....the saga continues


----------



## troutslayer

I cant beleive this is back......Boys that is one great deal......you better jump on it now


----------



## Fishdaze

Hard to believe that people are still biting on this deal....:slimer:


----------



## State_Vet

StinkBait said:


> lol, 3


We need to package and sell that bait!:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB

anyone wanna sell their spot? I'll buy it! and pay 'em a $25.00 bonus to boot!!:slimer:


----------



## Long Pole

State_Vet said:


> Does this mean I won't be getting a deposit check?:frown:


It's in the mail...I just mailed it to the ranch though.

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider

Still taking deposits.


----------



## waterspout

Mailing adress please!







:rotfl:


----------



## Fishdaze

I intentionally logged on here today hoping i would find this thread again, and hoping there may be an opening for me on the lease this year! What luck!:shamrock:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm

My check is in the mail!


----------



## trodery

TXPalerider said:


> Still taking deposits.


Brad...I sent you a paypal for my deposit!


----------



## Long Pole

Yeah I still need a reciept.


----------



## brasos

Do you have any pics of the animals you took of the lease from the past year?


----------



## Charles Helm

brasos said:


> Do you have any pics of the animals you took of the lease from the past year?


Link for pictures. Looks like they have some exotics.


----------



## State_Vet

Is your deposit still based on your reputation points?


----------



## waterspout

State_Vet said:


> Is your deposit still based on your reputation points?


yes.. look in front of the Mont catalog and you will see a redeemable for cash form,, not worth as much as the merchandise though. But it could help on the deposit


----------



## TXPalerider

Based on my PM's there are going to be some sore mouths around here this evening. :slimer:

(Names are being withheld to protect those with fragile personalities)


----------



## waterspout

rotfl! say what,,hahahaha just hold my spot,, snail mail is gone already.


----------



## El Cazador

I guess you need to clear your calendar to show the place this weekend...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I saved a few of the pics of camp life at this lease.

1) The crew gathered to hear one of Paleriders patented C'Mere Deer Infomercials

2) Camp Mascot

3) Camp cook firing up the grill.


----------



## Charles Helm

HP, that last pic is just wrong...


----------



## RogerB

Charles Helm said:


> HP, that last pic is just wrong...


wonder if that'll work though........would sure save time having to go back to civilization to get bottled gas..and if stumpy is on the lease - you KNOW there's plenty of that particular resource around!:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm

RogerB said:


> wonder if that'll work though........would sure save time having to go back to civilization to get bottled gas..and if stumpy is on the lease - you KNOW there's plenty of that particular resource around!:rotfl:


You may say that methane is methane, but I'm not eating anything that comes off that grill...


----------



## RogerB

:rotfl::rotfl:


Charles Helm said:


> You may say that methane is methane, but I'm not eating anything that comes off that grill...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: - now that there is FUNNY I don't care who you are.


----------



## TXPalerider

Haute Pursuit said:


> I saved a few of the pics of camp life at this lease.
> 
> .............
> 
> .............
> 
> 3) Camp cook firing up the grill.


Well, Blake. I must say...........you've slimmed down quite a bit.


----------



## State_Vet

RogerB said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: - now that there is FUNNY I don't care who you are.


Careful Roger, you might eat worse, but you just won't know it


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TXPalerider said:


> Well, Blake. I must say...........you've slimmed down quite a bit.


It's not me, I have hair that would be visible.


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's not me, I have hair that would be visible.


*TMI! TMI!*


----------



## yazoomike

Just the thought, I think I'm gonna throw my gas grill away..


----------



## brasos

I cant remember - is there any live water on this place?


----------



## TXPalerider

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's not me, I have hair that would be visible.


No Blake, if you remember correctly, that picture was taken right after you finished filming the infomercial for the Nad's Hair Removal Strips.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

TXPalerider said:


> No Blake, if you remember correctly, that picture was taken right after you finished filming the infomercial for the Nad's Hair Removal Strips.


I ain't that brave brother! :rotfl:


----------



## Bruce Glover

I may have 5 interested. Please pm me.


----------



## rpduke

PM sent. I have a group of 6 hunters looking for a place. We are all very responsible, management-minded hunters with lots of experience. We would take care of the property as if it were our own. 







Hahaha I couldn't resist....:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB

State_Vet said:


> Careful Roger, you might eat worse, but you just won't know it


you just remember that next time I fix burgers! :walkingsm


----------



## TXPalerider

To those of you still requesting info on the lease, we are now full and will not be looking for any more members until April of 2010.


----------



## RogerB

so where's my notification that I got picked?? DON'T tell me you didn't pick me again?? fer chrissake! what do I have to do?? I promised I'd bathe at least once during the hunting season what more do you want??


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

i can bring 4 guns
[email protected]


----------



## State_Vet

Crab traps left unattended should be outlawed


----------



## Charles Helm

Don't make me post the old Ande ad again...

Oh what the heck.



Charles Helm said:


> ​​A Very Important message from
> *ANDE Monofilament
> **This discarded line is done fishing. But it's not done killing.*​
> 
> *Carelessly discarded plastic fishing line can keep working long after you're done with it - entangling birds, seals, sea turtles, and other animals. So please, save your old fishing line and other plastic trash for proper disposal. *
> 
> ANDE thanks you for reading the above, and hope you will join in nmaking our waterways safe from old monofilament. We all can make a real difference.
> ​


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I heard you get a custom Stumpy Knife when you sign your lease contract... this true?


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> I heard you get a custom Stumpy Knife when you sign your lease contract... this true?


That just ain't right


----------



## RogerB

State_Vet said:


> Crab traps left unattended should be outlawed


what? you thought those crabs were actually seafood that I cooked??


----------



## TXPalerider

Should have a couple of open spots this year. PM's only please.

Also, we are requiring references this year.


----------



## RogerB

cool!
this is still correct??


TXPalerider said:


> I just got a call from one of my customer's husband who looked at 10,000 acres just North and West of Kerrville. He spent Sunday afternoon and most of yesterday driving the ranch. He says he saw lots of exotics...Axis, Blackbuck, Fallow, some Sika and 6 Oryx. Cross fenced (not high fenced) with water all over the ranch. There is also, one main ranch house with 3 (possibly 4) additional camps that have electricity and water spread over the ranch.
> 
> Here's the deal, the guy wants $50,000 ($5/acre) and will allow up to 30 hunters total (approx. $1675/gun), (manage as we see fit, including exotics) just no package hunting. Now here's the rub for us, *he wants to lease the entire ranch to one person*. Basically, he just inherited the ranch and he doesn't want to deal with a bunch of people.
> 
> Here is our plan, we have 7 guys that want to lease the the 2500 acre pasture that has the main house is in it for ourselves. We want to sub-lease the additional 7500 acres to 1-3 different groups for cost. We don't need any profit, we just can't afford to do it by ourselves. He will give us a 5 year lease with a 5 year option in the 3rd year. He has given my friend until April 14th to put it together. After that, he said he is gonna list it (whatever that means) for lease.
> 
> I really don't like posting this here, but, due to the time constraints, I really don't have any other options to reach this many hunters in a short time. If you are interested, please post here with the number of guns you feel like you can bring or the number of acres you might be interested in. *Please do not call/PM me for more details at this time*, this is really all I know for now. I will know more later this evening when my buddy gets back in town and emails me the layout, etc. As soon as we nail down the specifics, he or I will send you a PM with more details and set up a time to talk on the phone. I wish I had more info now, but, I don't. I just know my friend is really stoked and is convinced this is a great deal. He says the landowner is a friend of the family and I trust his judgement.


Can I use stumpy as a reference?? oh never mind I forgot - THAT's why there's an opening...oops.


----------



## TXPalerider

That's still the deal and no Stumpy would not be a good reference.

For now, it looks like I have a couple lined up to fill the spots. Compiling a waiting list now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

You got goat privileges??? If so, you might get a couple of guys off my lease. Is your wife going to stay on 
Stumpy if you go???


----------



## swahunter

Have 3-4 that might be interested if we can get with a group. Mainly want to Bowhunt and be able to take kids and family.


----------



## 01 Aggie

*Have a few*

I have 3-? however many I need for however many acres availabe. Can have 3-4 today. Please let me know what is available if you want timely acceptance and timely payment...assuming this is not an April fool's joke.


----------



## Rusty S

Read. rs


----------



## DMANCAN

LOL I hope everyone pms you


----------



## bluemangroup

I am your one stop shop and can fill any of it you are unable to fill with qualified people. Please keep me informed. Just PM me and you can expect a reply in minutes. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## OLD-AG

Dang !! and they still keep coming!


----------



## TXDRAKE

Ohhh Brother!!! Here we go again!


----------



## 2GOOD

Was wondering if this thread would get dug up today.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*WOW*

I guess its full:question: Let me know.angelsm


----------



## State_Vet

And the trusty old crabtrap comes through yet again.......:tongue:


----------



## RogerB

State_Vet said:


> And the trusty old crabtrap comes through yet again.......:tongue:


 just wanna know why I keep getting passed over. Must be the company I keep


----------



## batman

I think this is the lease I paid for last year, but could never find it by the directions given. Oh well, sign me up for another year and I will keep tryin'.


----------



## RussellG

It's the same lease batman, I'm getting back on it again. Well worth the $$$$.

rg


----------



## State_Vet

RogerB said:


> just wanna know why I keep getting passed over. Must be the company I keep


naw, its your age, no "scooters" allowed:wink:


----------



## RogerB

State_Vet said:


> naw, its your age, no "scooters" allowed:wink:


hey! That's age discrimination. Where's my phone number for the AARP?
I forgot where I put it. If and when I find it you and palerider are gonna be in big trouble - as long as I can remember why I was looking for it I would write that down but I'd probably forget where I put it. What are we talking about anyway?


----------



## batman

Thanks RussellG, lets ride together and maybe we can find the place this season.


----------



## TomL

Sign me up for 1 acre....****, what a deal!


----------



## Bucksnort

TomL said:


> Sign me up for 1 acre....****, what a deal!


 I think it was filled up on April 1st.


----------



## troutslayer

Ill take two spots....PM sent


----------



## Timemachine

Has anyone noticed that the original post is dated *April 1 2008.*

*That reads 2008.....2008.....*

*This quicksand pit keeps on reeling them in. Wish I had thought of it!!!*

*GREEN TO YA PALERIDER FOR HAVE THE LONGEST RUNNING THREAD..... EVER!!! *


----------



## TomL

Bucksnort,
Seriously, I asked for 1 acre to hunt on...kind of a joke! I got it already, just messin' with ya!


----------



## Pablo

Do you have any spots available on the lease for this year, or is it full?


----------



## daddyeaux

WOW!! I can't believe this is still available. A person would have to be a *FOOL* not to jump on this.


----------



## Roli12

I have 2 people at 2500 a gun for however acres that can get us.. 361-793-3161


----------



## TXPalerider

Several spots available this year. Had to run a few guys off for not adhering to the management plan. Also, really gonna need to focus on killing quite a few Axis this year.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Still going................................

How many greenies does it cost per acre? I'm not sure on the current greenie/$ exchange rate?


----------



## BretE

Ill take 7 spots but I'm not really interested in hunting. I mainly like to take pics, video and just get away. If anyone wants to hunt with me for free PM TooTall and he'll advise all particulars. I'm working nights and he's my contact......thx


----------



## Bucksnort

Brete said:


> Ill take 7 spots but I'm not really interested in hunting. I mainly like to take pics, video and just get away. If anyone wants to hunt with me for free PM TooTall and he'll advise all particulars. I'm working nights and he's my contact......thx


Dude, just PM'd Too Tall, I would like to have 1 maybe 2 of those 7 if possible. We lost our place this past season and really miss it.


----------



## Trouthunter

I'm in if Stumpy is in...Danny would be lonesome without him. 

TH


----------



## misbhavn

Is this the lease that the guy killed the fake bigfoot on? Have any chupacabras on game cam?

I'm interested in 9,999.99 acres, but I can't do 10,000. Can I get on?


----------



## buckwild

Brete said:


> Ill take 7 spots but I'm not really interested in hunting. I mainly like to take pics, video and just get away. If anyone wants to hunt with me for free PM TooTall and he'll advise all particulars. I'm working nights and he's my contact......thx


April fools?!


----------



## BretE

Bucksnort said:


> Dude, just PM'd Too Tall, I would like to have 1 maybe 2 of those 7 if possible. We lost our place this past season and really miss it.


I might go up to 10 spots if necessary and available....I had a really good year and just looking to give back.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refugioco

Please dont forget I was the first one in, I have been waiting a long time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Y'all got any baboon's on that place? They don't really scare me but the guys who hunt them in the arseless chaps are terrifying.


----------



## KASH

I want to hunt the guys in the a**less chaps, sounds like an Alta Loma adventure with rats and pellet guns. How much does this cost?


----------



## KASH

Is this the place Clint Eastwood and Kevin Costner did that movie? You ought to be charging DOUBLE.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I have a 9 hunters looking. We are interested.


----------



## Rghunt

*kerrville lease*

Yes sir im interested in 4 spots and would like more info....thanks


----------



## TxAg80

This web is still catching flies....


----------



## Trouthunter

> This web is still catching flies....


Unbelievable.

TH


----------



## Too Tall

I'm not getting follow up pm's Brete. All I replied was Bretes Brokeback Guide Service would be happy to accomodate your needs. He offers seclusion and for your entertainment pleasures, banjo music. :biggrin:


----------



## BretE

Lol.....you know I don't play the banjo!!!!......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rancher86

A 10,000 acre ranch should be able to hold 40, not 30 hunters. That's way, way too few, unless you want as little pressure as possible. Ranchers rule of thumb is 1 leased hunter to every 230-275 acres, depending on terrain of course. I run my 58 guys on 15,000, that's about one hunter to every 280 acres. Which is plenty, and will not over pressure the area. But then again, my ranch is pretty brushy, and grows a lot better grass and forbes than anything down by Kerrville. But one hunter to even 500 acres is playing it safe. 

And what he meant by "leasing it out" is: Leasing the whole ranch out to a manager that runs cattle/sheep/goats on it, and gets most if not all the profits from his leased hunters. Sounds like he should just sell the dang place, as he doesn't seem to interested in ranching or hunting. And that land down by Kerrville is dang pricey, being so close to San Antone. If it's a decent place in that area, he could get $4,000 acre (that's $40,000,000 dollars!!!). But that's only if it will hold good grass and has good soil, b/c an operation that large, unless the owner is a billionaire or an idiot, he should be running cattle/sheep/goats, or all three. That land will hold about one cow to every 40 acres. That's 250 head, conservatively. With a 90% breed up rate, selling 7 weight calves at 1.30-1.40$/pound, that's about $240,000 in revenue. 

Sounds like a weird (or super good) deal to me, if what he said about the place is true.


----------



## Rancher86

Sorry, didn't realize this was posted 6 years ago.


----------



## KASH

Dude, right about now I would go 2 the DR., sounds like you have already been reeled in---tetnus shot is needed for that hook bite.


----------



## Pablo

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I heard it was purchased by the Ripple Corporation and converted to a winery. It will also feature a gun shop, liquor store, pawn shop, a McD's,a KFC and a Foot Locker. Future plans include a Section 8 housing development and a Government satellite office to make the development project self-sustaining.


----------



## KASH

I thought this place was in Kerrville, sounds like Galveston 2 me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

KASH said:


> I thought this place was in Kerrville, sounds like Galveston 2 me.


Kerrville will be the new Galveston minus the Windstorm Premiums.


----------



## kweber

went back and re-read a few pages down... really glad RogerB got in on the 2cool hillcountry lease... a good hombre...tight lines.. Godspeed...
Hey Pale... the joint still filled?????


----------



## July Johnson

I hunt with a sling shot and acorns if that helps....


----------



## poco jim

That means your freezer's empty. lol


----------



## BretE

I went ahead and took 10 spots, have 4 openings. PM TooTall as I'm still outta town. He knows everything!


----------



## July Johnson

poco jim said:


> That means your freezer's empty. lol


Watcha ya talkin bout Willis?!.....HEB just around the corner from my house.Huntin for food days are over.


----------



## Goags

Sorry guys, I went ahead and took the whole lease. I hate hunters and just needed a place to get away from you dirtbags


----------



## BretE

Pfffftttttt......I still have 4 spots, you ain't gettin away that easy......my hunters are stone cold killers.......


----------



## spurgersalty

Looking for a place to.....just.....get away from dirt bags. Any leads? Anybody?


----------



## spurgersalty

kweber said:


> went back and re-read a few pages down... really glad RogerB got in on the 2cool hillcountry lease... a good hombre...tight lines.. Godspeed...
> Hey Pale... the joint still filled?????


What does that post mean kweber?


----------



## July Johnson

kweber said:


> went back and re-read a few pages down... really glad RogerB got in on the 2cool hillcountry lease... a good hombre...tight lines.. Godspeed...
> Hey Pale... the joint still filled?????


Kinda useless if it's not filled......h:


----------



## Raven

Can we work out a swap for you to hunt my 5 acres near El Paso?


----------

